# GS Plant Food



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Has anyone tried these products? If so how do they compare to the N-EXT products?

https://www.gsplantfoods.com/our-products.html


----------



## nathan99218 (Jul 18, 2018)

I used the Humic and the Kelp last season. I thought they worked pretty good. I haven't used any of the N-EXT stuff but I know my brother bought the Bio package. I'll have to ask him what he thought. I went with the GS stuff because I thought its pretty affordable but if you really look at it the N-Ext stuff on TLCN site is somewhat cheaper to get that because its 25-26 per gallon and the gsplant food is 33. Granted you have to buy 4 things to get the N-EXT stuff on that site. https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/soil-optimization/products/n-ext-mix-n-match-4-gallon-kit


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 19, 2018)

I've been eyeing the Green Envy. Looks pretty legit. I'm rolling with N-Ext products this year but I'd love to hear some feedback on this.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I've used many of their products. Humic, Fish, and Fish and Kelp. I use for the landscape, which seems more what they were designed for. They are good price and good quality.

The Green Envy (which I didn't know existed until this thread, thank you!)though looks like a very good alternative to N-EXT, and at a cheaper price. That 1 gallon bottle can treat 32,000 sqft at the high rate (4 oz/gal), and double that at the low rate. The high rate on most of the N-EXT products is 8 ounces/gallon and they cost more if I remember.

I used the N-EXT biostim pack last year and wasn't too impressed. I reduced my N input as well, but wasn't too happy with the yard.

If you are thinking about it, I wouldn't hesitate to buy and spray that Green Envy. The bacillus cultures in there too should help control fungus on the turf - which always seems to be an increased risk with using organic ferts. I this this is a good one!


----------



## Green R Lawn (Mar 19, 2019)

I recently purchased a quart of their Root Ruckus (humic & sea kelp) off eBay to apply monthly at around 3-4oz/M this growing season. I'm excited to see what it does for my lawn. I have a small yard so the NEXT products seemed like overkill. Green Envy will prob be my next purchase. Only wish it was sold by the quart. 
FYI if you wait for an EBay deal day (XX% off everything) you can buy directly from GS Plant Food on eBay for a discounted price. I got Root Ruckus for 15% off. Shipping only took a couple days.

What NEXT product would you say most closely resembles Green Envy?


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Green R Lawn said:


> I recently purchased a quart of their Root Ruckus (humic & sea kelp) off eBay to apply monthly at around 3-4oz/M this growing season. I'm excited to see what it does for my lawn. I have a small yard so the NEXT products seemed like overkill. Green Envy will prob be my next purchase. Only wish it was sold by the quart.
> FYI if you wait for an EBay deal day (XX% off everything) you can buy directly from GS Plant Food on eBay for a discounted price. I got Root Ruckus for 15% off. Shipping only took a couple days.
> 
> What NEXT product would you say most closely resembles Green Envy?


@Green R Lawn How did the Root Ruckus work for you?


----------



## Green R Lawn (Mar 19, 2019)

psider25 said:


> Green R Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > I recently purchased a quart of their Root Ruckus (humic & sea kelp) off eBay to apply monthly at around 3-4oz/M this growing season. I'm excited to see what it does for my lawn. I have a small yard so the NEXT products seemed like overkill. Green Envy will prob be my next purchase. Only wish it was sold by the quart.
> ...


Honestly I didn't notice any significant difference. It very well could have benefited the turf in a way I could not see. So at this point I cant recommend it nor not recommend it.


----------

